# new CD project



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Started a CD project, and thought you guys would be interested in hearing the progress.
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=700599

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Gee,,,thanks for listening, I think!!:zzz:

CT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I got through three tracks before I got too bored to continue on. The blues has just been done. To death. And then some. You get marks for good production value. Band is tight, clearly proficient musicians. The singer's approach to everything is very bland and flat. Yea, there's just nothing here that grabs my attention.

Aren't you glad you pushed for our opinions now?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually yes I am. You can't improve without criticism, right?? The only person I slam on TGP, is Carl. He deserves it though. No need to apologize. I got thick skin.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats not a slam, by any stretch, and there are a lot of guys that can do what he does, just as many as there are SRV clones, at least. I don't get it. You must be a WH fan.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats called stating an opinion. A slam is saying, `this guy sux`, or `his tone is like ice picks`. I think there is more behind your statement than meets the eye. Hey, but YOU are entitled to your opinion as well, and I thank you for your critique. 
I don't get the SRV thing though, as I don't think I sound anything like him, (I only wish!!)

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I got through three tracks before I got too bored to continue on. The blues has just been done. To death. And then some. You get marks for good production value. Band is tight, clearly proficient musicians. The singer's approach to everything is very bland and flat. Yea, there's just nothing here that grabs my attention.
> 
> Aren't you glad you pushed for our opinions now?


Hey, I didn't ask to be the singer. I was the only one left who could sing when our last vocalist left. I would much rather just play guitar, and be the backup singer.

CT.:wave:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I liked most of it but then I'm a huge blues fan. Can't be done enough in my book. :smile: I thought the guitar work was very good, great playing and tone on most tracks. Vocals need work on a few of them. "Ain't no Sunshine" is a good example, loved the guitar and general feel of the song but the vocals were a bit off in a few places.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Whatever,,,I can live with the re-phrasal. I don't think, on an open disscussion board like TGP, that my opinions are any more negative than the next guys. At least I'm honest. You are too. That is a welcome trait these days.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well I liked most of it but then I'm a huge blues fan. Can't be done enough in my book. :smile: I thought the guitar work was very good, great playing and tone on most tracks. Vocals need work on a few of them. "Ain't no Sunshine" is a good example, loved the guitar and general feel of the song but the vocals were a bit off in a few places.


Thanks for listening Dave. I agree al around. I too can't get enough blues, but these tracks, with the exception of Fool fer yer stockings, and Stay/Go, aren't what I call blues. They are more R&B. It si getting harder and harder to find blues played well, and that is what I strive to achieve. now I f i could just find a good vocal coach locally:smile:

CT.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Thanks for listening Dave. I agree al around. I too can't get enough blues, but these tracks, with the exception of Fool fer yer stockings, and Stay/Go, aren't what I call blues. They are more R&B. It si getting harder and harder to find blues played well, and that is what I strive to achieve. now I f i could just find a good vocal coach locally:smile:
> 
> CT.


I hear you on the vocals. I do the vocals for our band but that's mainly because everyone else is really terrible while I'm just "bad". :smile: We have about a 50 song playlist and there are some in there that I should definitely not be singing. Nothing I'd like better than to find a good vocalist without attitude who likes the stuff we do. We've just started working with a new bass player while our regular guy is away (Lowtones) and the fact that he sings is a big relief. Also allows us to start adding some harmonies.

Remind me not to post anything, this is a tough crowd. :smile:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul said:


> Constructive criticism, (as opposed to de-structive criticism), is much more useful than blowing smoke up someone's pooper.
> 
> 
> Coco Tone wants opinion, (and that's all I have to offer), he gets opinion. I'd be much more interested in hearing something new. Original material, or fresh new presentations of old material. The recordings he linked don't jump out as something new. The recordings are good for what they are, but there is nothing there that we can't find just about anywhere.
> ...


Agreed, however there should always be some mention of the positives, hence the term "positive reinforcement"


I'm personally not trying to "create maximum impact" although I can't speak for CT. I play music because I love it and play in a band because it's a challenge and, when we get something right (not very often), it's extremely rewarding. I could care less if anyone else wants to listen but they're more than welcome to sit down and have a few laughs with us. I have a difficult and stressful job, and I'm sure I'm not alone, and music is just a great way to relieve that stress. I don't have the time or the energy to figure out how to use all those tools so I'll just stick with the couple I've figured out so far :smile: From what I've heard of CT he's a lot deeper in that toolbox than I'll ever likely get. 
This btw is just an amateurs perspective, it's about love, not money, for me.

BTW - love your quotes and stole a couple for my sig on another site if that's OK with you :food-smiley-004: 

I'm saying all of the above with a smile on my face, I really don't take this stuff seriously, hope it doesn't come across that way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jroberts said:


> If you posted something that I didn't care for and you asked for comments, I would either:
> 
> 1. Keep my yap shut.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that approach. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> If you posted something that I didn't care for and you asked for comments, I would either:
> 
> 1. Keep my yap shut.
> 
> ...


Eye for an eye , I guess.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> So, "He sounds like a million other guys" is merely an opinion, but "his tone is like ice picks" is a slam? I'm not sure I understand that distinction, but OK. Let me rephrase, then...
> 
> I'd be more diplomatic about this if I wasn't constantly reading posts by you on TGP expressing negative opinions about other musicians and their work.
> 
> ...


Just thought you might find this thread interesting.

http://thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=323453

CT.


----------

